# gpu-z crashing on AMD890GX (HD4290)



## karel (Jul 26, 2010)

All gpu-z versions  (including 0.4.4) crash on the chipset AMD890GX with integrated graphics  HD4290. 

Usin winXP sp3, MB gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v. 2.0.

Does it work for somebody?


Karel


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2010)

crash as in application crash or bluescreen?


----------



## carucio (Jul 28, 2010)

It also crashes (crashes the OS completely) my nvidia 9400 based gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H. (win7 64bit)
Posted a message about it a few weeks ago but I received no suggestions for now.


----------



## karel (Aug 3, 2010)

crash is in the application (not the bluescreen)


----------

